# IHS returned. Have I been denied visa?



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

I just got my health surcharge back but no email about visa refusal till now? So has my visa been rejected


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not necessarily. You have to wait for the return of your passport. If you were refused, it comes with refusal letter stating the reasons.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh right thanks alot! But I readin their FAQ section that u get health surcharge back when ur visa is refused so I was at loss! So is there any hope left


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, if you applied for fiancé visa and paid health surcharge (which you aren't required to), you will get your money back and hopefully your visa. So it depends on the details of your case.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

I applied for spouse visa for settlement:/


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Any luck? 
Applied and biometric taken 1st September 
Then their email on 20 September that all documents received in Sheffield 
After it no email uptill now
Now I emailed them after getting a refund back and then they emailed that a decision has been made n passport sent back


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Still no email from visa ppl? I emailed them for tracking they said a decision has been made and documents sent back but they didn't tell the outcome? ???


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

They don't reveal the outcome in the email. You will know the decision when your documents are returned.


----------



## Tayy (Oct 22, 2015)

Dr Qaiser you applied for settlement visa in september .. when you did ur biometric how long after did u get ur sponsor in uk to post all docs to sheffield?
i'm currently in same situation husband in pak will be doing biometic on friday want further advice as all my docs ready to post as soon as he has done his biometric...
hope everything geoes well with ur outcome


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

DrQaiser said:


> I just got my health surcharge back but no email about visa refusal till now? So has my visa been rejected


If you search this forum and others on the net, you can read up on other peoples experience in your situation. Anyone who applied for a spouse visa and later had their IHS refunded, were refused the visa.


----------



## jwtalbotuk (Nov 19, 2015)

DrQaiser,

any updates on your situation?


----------



## brettonnorth (Nov 20, 2015)

Look, if your spouse visa application is refused you will automatically get a refund of your health surcharge fee.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes I was refused now will be applying again next year iA when we get more relationship eviu


----------

